
Sociopathic traits linked to non-compliance with Covid-19 containment measures - InInteraction
https://www.psypost.org/2020/08/sociopathic-traits-linked-to-non-compliance-with-mask-guidelines-and-other-covid-19-containment-measures-57773
======
throwmeaway_pls
Validity of these findings aside, a brief look at the headlines on the source
site (psypost.org) suggests it may be a news outlet that plays to confirmation
bias in order to generate shares on social media.

~~~
Gravityloss
That's very well written.

------
nickthemagicman
Something stinks with this paper.

I don't personally think Black Lives Matter people are sociopaths for
protesting during a quarantine, I don't think people trying to live their
lives, and keep their business open, and feed their families, are sociopaths.

I would love to find out if this paper underwent peer review and see if it's
reproducible before I believe it.

It could be bunk and agenda driven like the hydroxycholoroqunine paper which
was retracted.
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(20\)31180-6/fulltext#articleInformation)

------
InInteraction
research paper:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S019188692...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0191886920305377)

------
gnusty_gnurc
Isn't weird, readily-accepted, severe adherence to arbitrary draconian rules
like indefinite house confinement, and the social shaming for any infraction,
a form of sociopathy?

It's like a cult - people love the moral superiority they get from following
rules(whether they're based in reality or not) and the permission it gives
them to berate and abuse other people, who even so little as question the
rules, and they categorize these people as agents of evil.

Social shaming for not following the pack in their agoraphobia? Isn't that
sociopathy?

